# Reaktor instrument for Deep House/Minimal



## Deep Data Loops (May 12, 2020)

Details:

1 Instrument (Ensemble) For NI Reaktor
6 Sampler 600 Loops:
100 Beat
100 Bass
100 Chord
100 Hihat
200 Percussion
Loop Sequencer (Masher)
Filter (With LFO)
Reverb 
Delay 
Mixer 
Snapshot (Patten) Select Via MIDI 
External Outputs For All Samplers (Inside DAW)

https://www.deepdataloops.org/downloads/deep-minimal-trax-maker-4-1-instrument-for-ni-reaktor-incl-600-loops-1-5gb/


----------

